# Humminbird question



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a 700 series and a 900 series. Is there a way I can let both of them share the same gps puck and transducer? Both are GPS capable. Both have the same model transducer.


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

There is a way. I believe it's called humminbird interlink? I would recommend it for the antenna. Not sure it works with the ducer, but I wouldn't do that anyway. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

There is a switch you can buy. That will run both units on one transducer.
I run a 997 C and a 797C on the same transducer using this switch. You can run either or / not both at once.

A wire assembly is available that allows both units to share one GPS puck

A visit to www.humminbird.com will show these options and more.


----------

